
7.5-inch e-ink display is powered completely by NFC - 04rob
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/03/7-5-inch-e-ink-display-is-powered-completely-by-nfc/
======
kristianp
That's cool, but it would be only useful for a single image, such a displaying
a recipe.

~~~
waste_monk
Apparently supermarkets are starting to move to systems similar to this -
instead of paper price tickets on shelves you have tiny e-ink displays built
into the shelves, and when the store product layout is generated it also
generates a database of what tickets should display what prices. Then all you
have to do is have someone walking around updating the tags, it reads an
identifier from the tag and uploads the corresponding price ticket.

Similarly, this works for any application where you have signage that doesn't
need real-time updates but isn't permanent enough to be worth wasting paper
over. To continue the supermarket example, recalled product lists at the front
of the store, or employee notices in the break room would also be good
candidates for NFC powered e-ink display.

~~~
londons_explore
When paper costs 5 cents a sheet, and these displays are hundreds of dollars,
you have to update it a _lot_ to pay for itself.

